# replacing teeth on briggs and stratton starter



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

i have a mtd mastercut with a 13hp briggs and stratton the starters teeth are all chewed up and as of this morning it wont start nomore just grinds i have a new set of teeth for them but i am not sure how to get the old set off?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

knock the roll pin out ...
OR 
pop the C clip off.... 

R/R the drive assembly.


----------

